# SMS Gateway and Server in PHP



## Fox2 (Dec 18, 2011)

Is it possible to develop an sms gateway in php? How if possible?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I know you can send texts, don't know if you can receive them...

A few links for you:
How to Send Text Messages with PHP | Nettuts+
TM4B Bulk SMS Gateway


----------



## markjones210 (Oct 8, 2012)

I've been using a software called Ozeki NG SMS Gateway to setup SMS functionality, using a PHP database. I found them  here.


----------

